

The Schemaverse is a space strategy game implemented entirely within PostgreSQL - findaway
https://schemaverse.com/

======
abstrct
Thanks for the post!

For new players it's best to start in the tutorial:
[https://schemaverse.com/tutorial/tutorial.php](https://schemaverse.com/tutorial/tutorial.php)

